# United Motorsports Review Thread by thygreyt



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*United Motorsports SRI Review Thread by thygreyt*

*United Motorsports SRI review thread... sorry! lol.*

i know we had one of these, but i want to make this my own.. lol.

here i'll place pics, install, tips, dyno, etc.

The install was VERY easy. No offense to you, but i was expecting it to be more difficult, based on your (josh's) C2/UM sri reviews.

it took me 35 mins to remove the stock mani... i clocked myself! 

putting the UM in wasnt difficult either, although its important to mention that its a lil more of a pita when you have the BSH motor mount, because its big braket is on the way.

Oh, and i had to use some permatex (per APTuning suggestion) to hold the o-rings for the runners.

i lost a ton of time with the injectors... for some reason it appears i broke one of the o-rings for the injector-fuel rail connection, which meant driving for 1 hour till i found em.

then the injectors didnt want to go into the manifold's port... but some rubber gloves, and a very little bit of wd-40 for lubrication, made everything fit like a glove.

For whatever reason the injectors didnt seem to fit on the stock angle/location. No biggie. After some research and per John's suggestion (john staffi, EJ original team, [email protected]) i flipped them 180 degrees. no issues there.

Per [email protected] performance, i didnt use the retaining clips, mainly because the new angle didnt allow so, and because he assured me that it wasnt necesary as they dont use them on their Race 2.5L turbo.

Once i had everything done, i started cleaning around the bay... and then i realized that i had forgotten to connect the vacuum lines and such.. its a little trikier once the mani is installed... but i did it, nonetheless.

for the intake, i did kyleCrish's approach: filter directly to the throttle body.

i already had the SAI removed, and i left the block breather atmospherical, but soon i plan on plugging it to the hole where the vc would plug to...

as per a lil review? well... the car was running on the lean side BEFORE the mani, and its maintaining about 14s and 15s AFR all the way to 5500 rpm, and THEN its goes to 12... i dont like that very much, so i have been driving like an old men untill i can fix my issue and get chipped.

Initial data logging and comparison shows a HUGE intake temps increase!!! 
on the stocker, at 70 mph cruising: the intake temps were always 12-18 degrees from outside temp, with the mani i saw 3 degrees, and then it settles to 6 degrees over outside. and JUST there, we have a HUGE improvement... one that makes the mani way better than ANY cold air intake, or short ram for that matter.

for some reason (have given any thought about it) the MAP increased... on the stocker it was about 7.9-8.2 PSI, and on the UM i saw 8.1-9.1 PSI of pressure.

Again, all these numbers are on cruise controlled 70mph driving.

Further numbers and dynos will be provided later this week.

onto the pics:

8 hours of polish









valves exposed: All clean, no build up... barely any oil shown at all! This is due to the PCV having been re-routed for almost 40k miles, and per the 2.5L manifold injected design









no cake whatsoever









this is how it looks during the day.


















injectors not going into the stock angle









because they didnt clear the cylinder head with the connectors on.









Lastly:

i chose the UM SRI over the competitors because i have seen several dynos of them PROVING their value. Blue water has tested them at 35psi of drag conditions which assures me reliability and that these are DEEP tested already.

Why not C2? they arent necesarily bad, this are their pros:
well, they have shown to be good, and a c2 mani with um made good power, granted.
They seem to fit with the injectors on the right angle, granted.
the ports are on the side, and not on the bottom, which allows for easier vacuum port usage, granted.


i didnt like the lack of dyno support.
i dont like the smaller plenum, i LOVE big plenums!!! 
i have spoken to jeff and Howie, and well.. i cant say i'm not surprised by them and their products.
the injector thing wasnt necesarily an issue, as they can be rotated 180* and maintain the stock spray pattern.

*To end this (momentarily), i cant help but congratulate United motorsports and their dealer network!!

John Staffi ([email protected]) helped me with the spray pattern and how to fix it.

[email protected] Performance was promp on saturday and he helped me get the injectors in, and suggested that a fuel leak wasnt necesarily an improper rail connection, but a bad o-ring. he was right.

Jeff Atwood (yes, the one) has been MORE than helpfull through the entire process. He has called me and talked and addressed my every concern. he is giving me some "custom" software with no added cost. and on top of it, he has been VERY reachable... not something easy or fun for a father on a weekend, or a company owner/ tunner such as himself. Props to the deserving!   

Tom & the APTuning crew... they suggested the permatex fix for the o-rings on a friday at 11 on the night!  thats customer support!!!*

well, moar pics, dynos and go-pro vids will come later... 
---------------------

i love the way and the sound it makes...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

good stuff.
:thumbup:


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice Write up:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm trying to be as Comprehensive and thorough as possible.

already scheduled for a flash on wednesday. dyno in a couple of weeks, so that i may relpentish the bank


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

this is how it actually looks with everything plugged and installed.

i will clean up within the week.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

that looks good. will you extend the filter out some? or just leave it at that

this week im going to get the updated SRI software. i hope this thing will pull even better than already


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> that looks good. will you extend the filter out some? or just leave it at that
> 
> this week im going to get the updated SRI software. i hope this thing will pull even better than already


this short helps to keep intake temps even cooler, by reducing the contact surface with the engine heat. that means, its staying that way! 

 love the SW


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

looks good.
you still would benifit from moving the filter away. may cool it even more.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> looks good.
> you still would benifit from moving the filter away. may cool it even more.


might give it a try eventually, right now, intake temps within 8 degrees is pretty awesome! (5-6 degrees usually while moving)


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

PERSONALLY for a show reason...i'd make a smooth pipe and hide the fitler. clean up the bay so much more...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> PERSONALLY for a show reason...i'd make a smooth pipe and hide the fitler. clean up the bay so much more...


i have given thought about making a 3" pipe to polish and hide the filter... but i dunno.. show only of course.

btu at the moment, i have other expenses. it MAY happen.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

4 injectors are turned 180* and 1 is at 90*.

so far the car drives, iddle and revs fine.

i havent taken it over 4500 rpms, yet.

i dont want to push the car until i get chipped.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lil update!

will get chipped in an hour or so.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> lil update!
> 
> will get chipped in an hour or so.


gangsta. that was quick

can you tell us how it felt with the unitronic tune?

i also wonder what was updated with the new tune that jeff just did


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

felt smooth... but not fast.
the mani itself does a LOT.

um, the car is running lean as fack, which is why i need to get chipped asap.

because of the lean condition, i cant really WOT it or rev it. i wnt rev it over 4500 rpms


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lil update!
> 
> will get chipped in an hour or so.


:thumbup:

video when you're back :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> video when you're back :laugh:


i'll record vids on the weekend. i also gotta wash the car.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> felt smooth... but not fast.
> the mani itself does a LOT.
> 
> um, the car is running lean as fack, which is why i need to get chipped asap.
> ...


yeah i cant imagine how people ran the sri with a oem ecu tune.
your gonna love it. total new animal with jeff's tune
i tried to take some videos myself, but my videos really doesnt do the sound it makes any justice. my camera doesnt capture how loud the air sucking in.(you said there as about 1 psi of difference) but it sounds like a turbo sometimes then after 4k the tone changes

that go pro with the case over it does a good job at capturing sound
like santorum said in the other thread you need to make a debut lol b/c were all waitingopcorn:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have heard the air comming in.

it starts "wooshing" at 4k... lol.

trust me, vids are comming. maybe some more no hood vids to show THAT sound.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> i have heard the air comming in.
> 
> it starts "wooshing" at 4k... lol.
> 
> trust me, vids are comming. maybe some more no hood vids to show THAT sound.


Great writeup.. seriously can't wait for the video.. seriously. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just got back after getting United Motorsports software.

note that i have only driven 20 miles...

but i am in utter and complete loveeee!!!! :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart:

i cant even begin to describe how much faster the car is!!! and i havent even wot it!!!!

once i can catch my breath, and remove the smile from my ears (yay, its that big of a grin) i'll type up a full review.

lil note: seventy giga billion times better, faster and more driaveable than Unitronic's.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> just got back after getting United Motorsports software.
> 
> note that i have only driven 20 miles...
> 
> ...


I feel like a crack addict waiting for his fix. GET THOSE VIDS UP!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Skaffles said:


> I feel like a crack addict waiting for his fix. GET THOSE VIDS UP!


weekend


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

So what your saying is I should have saved my money I just spend getting unitronic tuned 




:laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

timmiller05 said:


> So what your saying is I should have saved my money I just spend getting unitronic tuned
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoops.. lol.

they have a 30 day money back warranty!  use it if you can..


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Guess all that time trying to push Unitronic to people was all for not. UM>

Can't wait for vids :thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

SocoJoe said:


> Guess all that time trying to push Unitronic to people was all for not. UM>


:laugh:


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> just got back after getting United Motorsports software.
> 
> note that i have only driven 20 miles...
> 
> ...


I'm sure anyone that chooses UM, will be singing the same "tune" I was when I got mine! Good $hit :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

You guys are making my decision so much more difficult...C2..UM HERNIAA! ....Sorry off topic


Can't wait for the vids.! :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

So what are you gonna do with the huge unitronic stickers on your car?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> So what are you gonna do with the huge unitronic stickers on your car?


All unitronic stuff is long gone.

What i did for unitronic was because i firmly believed they were the best. It wae later that i discovered how wrong i was.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

Where is your battery in this picture???


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

phx08 said:


> Where is your battery in this picture???


In the trunk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

trunk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

funny as is, i just havent turned the radio on yet...

the exhaust is just too much too awesome to not be listening to it. 

50mile review:
i continue to be impressed by the software. While i was driving this morning's commute a thought just creeped in: when i got my unitronic software, the car improved.. a LOT. the car didnt chaged much, but it was like it had gotten some steroids, it was hella faster.

Now, after the UM sri and SW, the only way to describe it is: i got a new car. This car is TOTALLY different from what i had. 

some people say that you loose torque with the SRI, but i think there is a HUGE gain all over the power band

this morning's numbers:
7.8 psi on the map.
6 degrees from OAT
17 hg of vacuum

i also wanted to comment on a thing: United Motorsport's software is has an INCREDIBLE driveability.
-throttle response got sharper (and i thought it was awesome with the Unitronic!!!  )
-iddle at 800 rpms, which meakes it a LOT easier to take off and go.
-rev hang... thats a myth now... stuff for the further generation to make legends and such.
-power delivery is smooth and controlled... VERY linear.

well, no more driving until 4, when i get off work.

keep on checking, and i shall keep on posting.

oh, BTW, UM can TOTALLY be flashed on top of unitronic.  just so you know.


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

SocoJoe said:


> Guess all that time trying to push Unitronic to people was all for not.


Because the next company he jumped to talked to him more and gave him free stuff to blab about online. Give him 8 months and he'll move on to the next company that fluffs his feathers.

-B


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

elitist said:


> Because the next company he jumped to talked to him more and gave him free stuff to blab about online. Give him 8 months and he'll move on to the next company that fluffs his feathers.
> 
> -B


Please, do not clutter.

No, im not getting anything free from united motorsports. And i didnt get anything from unitronit either.

I just have a tendency to support those i like. 


sent from tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

a small teaser...

NOT at Wide Open Throttle, and in 2nd gear.





quick acceleration to 50, then glide to my destination.  = some fun and fuel economy


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice Fred! Glad to see you finally got this in :thumbup:


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> a small teaser...
> 
> NOT at Wide Open Throttle, and in 2nd gear.
> 
> ...














elitist said:


> Because the next company he jumped to talked to him more and gave him free stuff to blab about online. Give him 8 months and he'll move on to the next company that fluffs his feathers.
> 
> -B


What? So irrelevant, he just found a better company... stuff like that happens you know he's just supporting what he thinks the best tuning company is for the 2.5l.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, ignore elitist. :facepalm:

i'll record another vid today...

go pros will be on sat


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> Now, after the UM sri and SW, the only way to describe it is: i got a new car. This car is TOTALLY different from what i had.
> 
> some people say that you loose torque with the SRI, but i think there is a HUGE gain all over the power band
> 
> ...


this is true stuff here. only way to describe it is as a new car. now it does sound like half a lambo or an R8 lol
the raised idle is nice, it makes it so that you dont have to use the clutch as much when getting out of 1st gear. so its not jerky.
I also noticed a better gas mileage when not getting on it. i bet you can sqeeuze out a couple more mpg than you did b4.

quick question: is the SRI tune for 93 octane only? (i only use that anyways, but do you know if the tune correctly accomodates lower octane ratings?)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm fairly certain knock sensors would help accomodate for lower octane, but i'd not do it.

if i HAD to, i'd just run 1 or 2 gallons, and then reach the next station and fill with 93.

also, this tank is for Service... i lost some fuel in the injectors/fuel rail replacement.. actually a lot.. because of all the testing. PLus, i also need to change the fuel filter, which means that i will loose some more fuel.

i'll keep the fuel log until the nezt tank


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

been backpacking, dissapeared for a bit sry was unexpected. bk in town for bout a week now.

I just wanted to pop in since I pretty much devoted a following to your 2.5 development. I've been running that intake manifold for over 20k miles now red lining 1st - 3rd daily and have not had any issues running lean on stock exhaust.

Look'n forward to get'n chipped.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

You wouldnt notice the lean condition other than on the exhaust.
Either get an afr, or vag com log.

Also, i have some mods that you dont... I have no clue on how the stock ecu reacts

sent from tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

who needs a radio, when rhe exhaust sounds so awesome!?


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

i dont think ive turned my pioneer on since I got the sri two weeks ago haha


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> i dont think ive turned my pioneer on since I got the sri two weeks ago haha


its freaking awesome!!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Still gets me going everytime I get in the car and hear that sweet 5 cylinder sing its song haha. My one friend cant get over how good it sounds and hes always telling me how he loves how loud it is. This all coming from a Honda/Ford guy but he still respects what I got cause he knows how much work Ive put into my car.


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

That's pretty awesome man. I'm waiting on getting mine sometime soon. Still can't decide between C2 and UM.


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

bubbrando said:


> That's pretty awesome man. I'm waiting on getting mine sometime soon. Still can't decide between C2 and UM.


This. Ive heard good thing about the software for both. 

To OP. what did you get that you wouldn't have gotten if you went with C2?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2011)

Looks great and awesome review. Glad my guys could help you out with the leaky injector. :thumbup: Just an FYI though we always lubricate all of the injector o-rings before installation just to make sure they slide in easily and that everything is safe and sound.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

phx08 said:


> To OP. what did you get that you wouldn't have gotten if you went with C2?


He wanted proven dyno results.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

itskohler said:


> He wanted proven dyno results.


I will be providing some in the near future.

Glad you like the new SRI you are making me really bummed out since I wont be able to fire my car up until the end of this week to enjoy my sri and even then there will be to much snow on the ground to do so. :banghead:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I am interested in seeing the 09 6 speed dyno. I'm going to be ordering my Sri quite soon. Hoping I'll see a difference


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

How much torque are these supposed to put down? With and/or without supporting mods.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

bubbrando said:


> How much torque are these supposed to put down? With and/or without supporting mods.


i think somewhere from 160~170 if i remember correctly looking at the old dyno.(was not an 09 btw) but it feels like so much more

add stuff like headers, exhaust, mounts.. etc would add some to that


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bubbrando said:


> That's pretty awesome man. I'm waiting on getting mine sometime soon. Still can't decide between C2 and UM.


obviously, i will vote uM and josh will say C2



phx08 said:


> This. Ive heard good thing about the software for both.
> 
> To OP. what did you get that you wouldn't have gotten if you went with C2?


I got the better mani, the better software, the larger plenum, the SAI delete, and the mani i wanted, from the company i trusted.

C2 wouldnt have been able to give me what i wanted. nor i trust them.




[email protected] said:


> Looks great and awesome review. Glad my guys could help you out with the leaky injector. :thumbup: Just an FYI though we always lubricate all of the injector o-rings before installation just to make sure they slide in easily and that everything is safe and sound.


You and andrew have been awesome! even though we have yet to do business together, you have always answered the phone, and helped me and answered my every question, without hesitation or complaint.

Said it once, will say it 1000 times, United Motorsports and its dealers are awesome.



vwluger22 said:


> I will be providing some in the near future.
> 
> Glad you like the new SRI you are making me really bummed out since I wont be able to fire my car up until the end of this week to enjoy my sri and even then there will be to much snow on the ground to do so. :banghead:


dude, you will love it! you have no idea what you are missing



itskohler said:


> He wanted proven dyno results.


among else. not to worry UM went above and beyond with everything. they made me more than happy with it all.



TylerO28 said:


> I am interested in seeing the 09 6 speed dyno. I'm going to be ordering my Sri quite soon. Hoping I'll see a difference


i'm curious, excited and interested on what will the dyno show..


----------



## nacg8or (Aug 14, 2009)

I was all set to get the C2 tune but they had to cancel my appointment due to hardware issues. This thread is making my decision to go with the UM tune much easier. Maybe the cancelled appointment was a sign.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok, so this is what i did on the last 5 hours: extending, tucking and hiding wires/ sensors.

this is before:


















after doing this: (you dont want to solder connectors, it creates more resistance which could induce a misreading from the sensors:










Afterwards you cover it with quality electrical tape. 









end result: 









not to worry, more and better pics tomorrow.

oh, and more review:

well.. i just keep on getting impressed by the software. it is trully a work of art! 

minutes ago i took it on 2nd gear up to 7k rpms at WOT
needless to say it got there FAST! and i must say scary fast for a 2.5L.

and the song? well... you'll hear it soon enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> I got the better mani, the better software, the larger plenum, the SAI delete, and the mani i wanted, from the company i trusted.
> 
> C2 wouldnt have been able to give me what i wanted. nor i trust them.


We have done the SAME thing for multiple 2.5L customers who are beyond happy with what they have and haven't had a single issue. 

And yes, we get it... everyone knows you hate us :laugh:

Looking forward to the dyno sheets, sir :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> ... everyone knows you hate us :laugh:


lol. i am a civil person... and i dont hide the fact either. 

dyno is comming.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

I have had products from both UM, and C2 on my car, and was happy with both. I am now running
the UM SRI & Software, and honestly I'm beyond happy with the stuff, but I purchased the UM
products before C2 had a 2.5l manifold, and software option. I just hope our part of vortex doesn't
turn into something like our current day politics. ( arguing, arguing, fighting, fighting - no progress )!

Both UM, and C2 are in the business of *helping us* with our cars, and *making money*.
I don't want to get in the way of either of those agenda's.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Just an FYI though we always lubricate all of the injector o-rings before installation just to make sure they slide in easily and that everything is safe and sound.


yes, that way you won't chip off a chunk of that O-RIng:facepalm:. I did that to two injectors. 

Fred, this thing looks clean. 
Mine should be in Soon


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

eatrach said:


> yes, that way you won't chip off a chunk of that O-RIng:facepalm:. I did that to two injectors.
> 
> Fred, this thing looks clean.
> Mine should be in Soon


i think i'm medically almost OCD with my car...

my point? the more i look into the bay, the more i want to hide away... you have no clue on much it bugs me to see so many cables.

for tonight/tomorrow i plan on hiding more of the wiring harness... the part in front of the timing cover, and on top of the coolant bottle.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

I think we are more" U.H.G.T.F". It stands for: Under the Hood, Generalized Tuning Freaks. :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

eatrach said:


> I think we are more" U.H.G.T.F". It stands for: Under the Hood, Generalized Tuning Freaks. :laugh:


i think i qualify... i'll post pics later. sound vids this weekend.


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> my point? the more i look into the bay, the more i want to hide away... you have no clue on much it bugs me to see so many cables..


I've seen pics where there aren't any wires around the C2 sri like there are with your UM sri. What am I missing here


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Do share the pics so that i can hide moreee!!

sent from tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You guys haven't the slightest of what I have up my sleeve... I'm hiding/tucking too much.I feel sorry for myself when I have to work in my bay...its tricky.
Side note: not off topic.
HOPEFULLY IT'LL SQUASH ALL THE DRAMA!

For the comments on c2 and the beef that comes, I amcurrently running a BEAUTIFUL tune from c2... Its not got a single issue. No rev hang...not lag,I can even brake boost! The fact of the matter is that c2 makes a solid product. They offer great customer service to those that run their products. And have always been quick to help if I've ever needed anything. 
What does that have to do with um? Well its exactly what they have done for Fred. They/Jeff make an incredible product, amazing tunes and are always willing to offer an open hand for help.
Can we end this debate over who does what this much better? I mean its been some time since the 2 split and in the mean time, BOTH companies have brought some good stuff to the table... Let's quit knocking everyone and work on being the one engine forum on vortex that has little to no drama.

Cheers for both companies, you guys i'm sure will read this. And fan boys from BOTH sides will have something to say. But in the end the more of us that buy either sri...and either tune will be happy. And let's remember 1HP to 50HP gain still won't make any of us the fastest car out there...

Continue on fellas! Looks awesome Greyt! Can't wait for videos


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Tyler, do post pics of what you do!!! Or send me a pm with the plans...

Wire tuking ie getting fun.. lol... 

sent from tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Lastly, i really want to add todays review:

The car keeps on surprising me. It is too much fun! I revved it to 6k a couple of times today... I NEED A SOUND CLIP OF THAT... Its such a disctintly exotic sound... Love it.

Also, as i was driving to lunch, i came across this red vr6 corrado, it was only to incredible to hear both cars around 4k rpms... In love.

Jeff and um have been awesome with everything, and i cant really stretch that enough... I waw surprised (to say the least) when he told me that my throttle body wasnt opening to 100% because of my cel... That as soon as i fix the issue the car will run better... My answer was: it can be better?? 



sent from tapatalk


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.c2motorsports.com/index....n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=58&vmcchk=1&Itemid=58

there are a couple of pics of it installed a few spots down. maybe it isn't fully installed idk though.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

have you gotten a flash yet, Fred?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> You guys haven't the slightest of what I have up my sleeve... I'm hiding/tucking too much.I feel sorry for myself when I have to work in my bay...its tricky.
> Side note: not off topic.
> HOPEFULLY IT'LL SQUASH ALL THE DRAMA!
> 
> ...


well said... :thumbup:

And keep us posted on those plans!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Been flashed since monday around 5... And again... I love this!!! 

As per the c2 pics, those dont have the harness installed (no cables connected) so thats unfair... Lol.



sent from tapatalk


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

heres some we did, you can hide the evap hose an the injectors can be moved around a bit more.i dropped the evap valve under the intake and used a new hose to make it reach farther. you can turn the injectors to hide under the fuel rail too and it hides them a bit more.

and well said TylerO28. sorry i was apart of some of it too.

coated C2's










UM's, we moved the cam sensor wire behind the rail after this picture.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

-so far i moved the ground on the timing cover.
-extended and relocated the evap vacuum line (which goes to the throttle body)
-"tucked" the harness where the coolant temp is measured.
-the cam sensor wires were extended in order to easily reach the sensor with the harness under the mani.
-relocated the SAI map sensor

i want to move and extend the harness by the coolant soon.. but will take some work, so i'm leaving it for later.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

this is how it looks, and how it will look until i tuck the wires on top of the coolant bottle











clean timing chain cover









complete view


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

Looks awesome. :thumbup:

Can't wait to see gopro vids this weekend.. :thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

The harness on top of your throttle body will it fit underneath it I was able to with my C2 sri?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it might... it just doesnt bother me (visually) to try to remove it.

that part of the harness doesnt particualrly sticks out when you see the bay..


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

nice cant wait till mine finally gets here :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nunumkv said:


> nice cant wait till mine finally gets here :thumbup:


you got the UM mani, right?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You can tuck the harness under the throttle body, that's On my top of noticeable changes in our bay. Go out and re do that you'll really see what I mean.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> You can tuck the harness under the throttle body, that's On my top of noticeable changes in our bay. Go out and re do that you'll really see what I mean.


i know i can.. i just never felt like i HAD to do it... 

i'll give it a go one of these days


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

itskohler said:


> He wanted proven dyno results.


That is what I wanted too, but I don't know if I will anymore.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'll dyno my set up soon. prolly on this weekend.

i'll make a new thread and post it there.. as well as on my build thread


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> As per the c2 pics, those dont have the harness installed (no cables connected) so thats unfair... Lol.


Oh my bad. Can't wait for those dyno numbers :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bubbrando said:


> Oh my bad. Can't wait for those dyno numbers :thumbup:


trust me, i cant wait either.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm taking bets for Greyt... Closest guess to acrual number wins! I'll be first to bet...

Hmmm. 6 speed must account for something quicker revs. . How about 205.7 HP

Good luck man! Anything over 200HP is amazing in my World...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

hmm lets see...cone filter, UM SRI, UM tune, EJ headers paired to AWE catback, motor and trans mounts.

I think he's going to get about 207.2 :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i bet ~ 210hp +/- 2


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> hmm lets see...cone filter, UM SRI, UM tune, EJ headers paired to AWE catback, motor and trans mounts.
> 
> I think he's going to get about 207.2 :thumbup:


does he have a high flow cat or no cat?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

jaja123 said:


> does he have a high flow cat or no cat?


not sure.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

90% sure he has a high flow. I've only driven it once and it didn't seem too loud unless you came to a stop. Weld broke on one of the brackets.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

jaja123 said:


> does he have a high flow cat or no cat?


yup..

i'm expecting +205..

oh, that weld was fixed months ago..!!


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> yup..
> 
> i'm expecting +205..
> 
> oh, that weld was fixed months ago..!!


More than enough for general driving! Can't wait for the vids!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vids this weekend...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm thinking you'll be right there! 205 is plenty


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> I'm thinking you'll be right there! 205 is plenty


lighter flywheel, all mounts and all mods? i hope.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Sure, I will throw in a guess! 208


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

hum.. i'm at a loss.. should i do dyno and vids, or continue on the wiring hiding?

because if i start on tucking wires, i'll prolly have the car out of comission for the entire weekend...

and if i am to record vids and dyno, it means tomorrow... let me see if i can do both.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I think everyone is with me when i say vids first


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. ok.

i just called the dyno and they had no answer... let me call again to see if they have a spot for tomorrow..


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> lol.. ok.
> 
> i just called the dyno and they had no answer... let me call again to see if they have a spot for tomorrow..


Good man! 

Waiting for results opcorn:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

having a lil trouble when calling the dyno... i'll swing by tomorrow, and if they are available, i'll dyno and post... if not, i'd just have to wait.


----------



## Tommy<3vag (Feb 12, 2012)

No dyno today??


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Couldnt go... Mostly because i wasnt done with the wiring job im doing.


----------



## Tommy<3vag (Feb 12, 2012)

Ah. More tucking/hiding/relocating??


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

too much.. i need more cables to make it cleaner. 

but it will look good, and better than now when im done.


----------



## Tommy<3vag (Feb 12, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## berfles (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't think you mentioned, but what was the cost of the UM SRI? I can't find it on their site, their hardware section doesn't exist.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

berfles said:


> I don't think you mentioned, but what was the cost of the UM SRI? I can't find it on their site, their hardware section doesn't exist.


you can find the price on their fb:

http://www.facebook.com/UnitedMotorsport

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.165863066796502.30922.117381841644625&type=3


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

DerekH said:


> I think everyone is with me when i say vids first












But naw lol do whatever you want but vids would be amazing.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

as soon as i'm done with the wiring job, ill do the vids...

i want them as much as you do! if not more.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

since i cant drive the car, i decided to clean everything in prep for the vids:


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

What are all the performance parts that you have installed?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

what do you mean??


----------



## Pass18t (Oct 18, 2003)

198


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

car is running again!!!    

right now is downstairs iddling, in order to recharge the battery.

oh, dyno is scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

video 1.





now edditing others


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

2nd gear?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

1st and 2nd... *not* at wot.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Why not hammer on that thing it wont hurt it?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

cops dont seem to like it... i'll open it up tomorrow on the hwy, on the way to work


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:laugh: Same problem here since I installed the SRI I had to wait 15 days before I had a clearing to really open her up in third gear and when I did .


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> :laugh: Same problem here since I installed the SRI I had to wait 15 days before I had a clearing to really open her up in third gear and when I did .


scary fast... i know!  AWESOME.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

GoPro's of the cluster with a view from the driver :thumbup:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

friend of mine just bought a MK6GLI today and I pulled on him in every gear ahaha he was soo pissed. :thumbup: for SRI's


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

this are SOME of all the vids imma reccord. moar comming tomorrow

so, enjoy this for a lil bit

in the exhaust video, this are the sections that i liked:

3:16-3:40
4:36-4:57
618-630



and starting on this points on the hood video:



1:25
3:09
4:50
5:47
7:50-8:03


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

not working


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> not working


x2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yes they are... correction, they will be.

they are large, and they are being uploaded right now.
Youtube gave me the "address" already, and i can embed them, but they wont play until they are al done.

give it 5-45 minutes... dunno how long its gonna take


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> yes they are... correction, they will be.
> 
> they are large, and they are being uploaded right now.
> Youtube gave me the "address" already, and i can embed them, but they wont play until they are al done.
> ...


:beer:, im gonna get the popcorn ready


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

"sound from exhaust" should be done withing 1 minute.

the "sound from the hood" should take 45... oh well...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

sound from exhaust is done!!!!

now 42 mins left for sound from the hood...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bump for the videos posted


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> bump for the videos posted


Like 3 seconds into the 6:20 pull in the first vid I ripped my headphones off cause I thought my ears were about to burst (thought you were gonna redline but you shifted :laugh. Great work sounds INCREDIBLE. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the cool vids are comming tomorrow...


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> the cool vids are comming tomorrow...


Do the second video again but in the daylight, I wanna see that bay. Can't wait, now I'm an UM believer. :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tomorrow its going to rain, so i have to put the hood again...

but tell me: what do you want to see? i shall record it!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

so is this the new thing: take out the hood and drive 
Anyhow, it sounds good. 
Mine is in . Stay tune.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

with no hood you can listen to the engine GASPING for air...

it almost sounds like a turbo


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> with no hood you can listen to the engine GASPING for air...
> 
> it almost sounds like a turbo


i want these people to hear the turbo sound. and listen to the sri sucking in air through the rpm range. 
the spot where you can also see the shifter working was a cool POV


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> with no hood you can listen to the engine GASPING for air...
> 
> it almost sounds like a turbo


That's awesome, and as far as vids go how about a video from inside the cabin and then another outside? I get intense drone in my 2.5l inside my cabin with just an intake and catback, would like to compare. :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok so:

-exhaust sound on the exhaust (wot an 0-85)
-bay view of shifter (sri suking air) 
-in cabin rpm/speed and cabin drone (or lack thereof) (wot & 0-85)


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

guys keep in mind he's got tons of sound deadening =]

i love your engine bay. someday i too will have a giant shiny plenum slapping me in the face when i open my hood. :laugh:


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> ok so:
> 
> -exhaust sound on the exhaust (wot an 0-85)
> -bay view of shifter (sri suking air)
> -in cabin rpm/speed and cabin drone (or lack thereof) (wot & 0-85)


Good god its christmas :snowcool:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

driftme said:


> guys keep in mind he's got tons of sound deadening =]
> 
> i love your engine bay. someday i too will have a giant shiny plenum slapping me in the face when i open my hood. :laugh:


lol, if we are to take all mods into account, then there can be no comparison, as no 2 cars are the same, and there isnt another 2.5 with my exact mods, including the deadening...

i have the sound deaden, different tranny, light flywheel, painted/wrapped exhaust, customized exhaust, and the list goes on...

but lets say this anyways: take all you see here with a grain of salt.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> vids this weekend...


I mean what parts do you have on your car that adds more power except the manifold and software


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

​


vr6-kamil said:


> I mean what parts do you have on your car that adds more power except the manifold and software


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5344536-Greyt-09-6spd-build-thread...-(long-overdue)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vr6-kamil said:


> I mean what parts do you have on your car that adds more power except the manifold and software


its all on the build thread...

-manifold
-"custom" intake
-headers
-high flow cat/ midpipe
-customized 2.5" cat back
-neuspeed power pulley
-all motor mounts
-hpa puck
-light flywheel
-united motorsports specific software.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

editing the same vid, but recorded from the go pro on the exhaust.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Fred, you must not sleep:laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

sleep is over rated. 



i go to bed around 2 am, and wake up around 6 to work and to take the lil bros to school...


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

sounds disgustingly awesome =D


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you have no clue on how it sounds around the city at 3-5k rpms.

the exhaust with its throaty tone and the intake with its turbo sound... um... whats fuel economy again?


----------



## phx08 (Oct 10, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> you have no clue on how it sounds around the city at 3-5k rpms.
> 
> the exhaust with its throaty tone and the intake with its turbo sound... um... whats fuel economy again?


Holy mother of god on some of those exhaust section pulls! 

Sounds good


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> this are SOME of all the vids imma reccord. moar comming tomorrow
> 
> so, enjoy this for a lil bit
> 
> ...


actually, you guys CAN have a clue! lol.. i forgot about these!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

At the dyno

sent from tapatalk


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> At the dyno
> 
> sent from tapatalk


Let's take some bets.. hundred on around 210bhp?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Skaffles said:


> Let's take some bets.. hundred on around 210bhp?


i think it will be around that


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I guess 204


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

200 even


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

Whats the ###S FRED!! lol

209!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

208


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

207


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:laugh: no kidding its been over 4 hours since he said he was there.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

finally made it home.

cant share numbers or dynos until i have United motorsports permission.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> finally made it home.
> 
> cant share numbers or dynos until i have United motorsports permission.


....understandable lol, better get it quick. And by the way the video above sound crazy...That pop at the end. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the dyno vids are awesome.


----------



## nacg8or (Aug 14, 2009)

212!


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

nacg8or said:


> 212!


Probably not, if he's disappointed!


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

But maybe he had extra high expectations... If Taylors car did 197 with minimal mods, I would assume thygreyt's car had to do at least 200, but every car is different... and different things could cause a undesired result. I hope for the best though!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

let me just say that turbo is happening.. already saving.

most likely going to be a custom set up.... dunno yet, gotta talk to UM tomorrow


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> let me just say that turbo is happening.. already saving.
> 
> most likely going to be a custom set up.... dunno yet, gotta talk to UM tomorrow


well I'd just post the number's, I mean, what ever numbers your car did, it is what it is?? No, there would have to be a reason for what ever the numbers were.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> let me just say that turbo is happening.. already saving.
> 
> most likely going to be a custom set up.... dunno yet, gotta talk to UM tomorrow


Can you say crazy car?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Skaffles said:


> Can you say crazy person?


fixed it.. lol


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> fixed it.. lol


Screw it it'll be worth it. :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

sounds too damn good


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> sounds too damn good


im in love with it... i also enjoyed the "gargles"


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> im in love with it... i also enjoyed the "gargles"


yeah mine does that alot too, especially when its cold i can feel it in the cabin like a backfire.
idk my friends describe as the car farting lol

were you able to get launch control set up with the tune?

also that last video when you hit the limiter sounded like 2 step haha


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> yeah mine does that alot too, especially when its cold i can feel it in the cabin like a backfire.
> idk my friends describe as the car farting lol
> 
> were you able to get launch control set up with the tune?
> ...


im not driving, im holding the camera, my special skill is unmovable hand pulse!


----------



## UncleJesse91 (Jun 17, 2011)

Been following this thread for a few days..sounds insane man :beer:


----------



## UncleJesse91 (Jun 17, 2011)

now let's see those numbers!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i love the sound~!!!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Why cant you post its your car, unless you have some top secert test software or hardware from them?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Fred, you gotta be one happy dude right now! Sounds mint :thumbup:

Waiting for those numbers.. Dunno if I got my guess of 208 right. :laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

UncleJesse91 said:


> now let's see those numbers!


:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Soon.. lol.


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

In for the numbers!


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> Soon.. lol.


your killing us with the suspense!!!


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

It really does sound like a turbo spooling at some points lol. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Skaffles said:


> It really does sound like a turbo spooling at some points lol. :thumbup::thumbup:


idk if you can hear it in the videos he posted, but when driving with partial throttle and then accelerating from 2.5-5k the "spooling" sound is the loudest. people ask me all the time only to be surprised its a mere 5 cylinder


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i ride like the lone ranger... alone... lol.

but yes, people on the street though i had a turbo!   

the mani is too much fun


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> your killing us with the suspense!!!


 All for good reason 

If only you knew...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol... its all gonna be worth it in the end. 

i just gotta stay shut for a bit... sorry.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> i ride like the lone ranger... alone... lol.
> 
> but yes, people on the street though i had a turbo!
> 
> the mani is too much fun


this is the best investment ive put in so far. ive had it since january~ 7k miles. no problems at all and everytime i drive i got that ****ty grin on my face. whats the radio again?:laugh:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> lol... its all gonna be worth it in the end.
> 
> i just gotta stay shut for a bit... sorry.


cant wait to see how it turns out in the end:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> cant wait to see how it turns out in the end:beer:


me either...    

UM for the win.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> its a mere 5 cylinder


A MERE 5 CYL?? Pfft more like holy **** 5 cyls? :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

what people ussually say is:

5 cylinders??? :what: 

how does that works?
or when they hear it they ask: what engine is that?? it sounds weird... too rich for a 4 cylinder, but not quite a 6 cyl... so, what is it?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Skaffles said:


> A MERE 5 CYL?? Pfft more like holy **** 5 cyls? :laugh:




its think its now fair game to say it sounds like half a lambo.

or more so half an R8


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> its think its now fair game to say it sounds like half a lambo.
> 
> or more so half an R8


it does... cant wait to listen to it as a turbo


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> it does... cant wait to listen to it as a turbo


You and I both man... When you figure you will pull the trigger on that?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

this month ii had a LOT of expenses... mostly unexpected ones...

so im officially broke.. lol

i gotta raise some money for the turbo, dunno if i will make my own thing or buy a kit... i gotta ask jeff. but i much rather make my own.

PTE 5857
tial Q
Tial 39mm wastegate
spa manifold
intercooler (not decided yet)
3" piping on polished stainless...

add to that INA's oil cooler kit.  and about 5-10 PSI. should be fun.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> its think its now fair game to say it sounds like half a lambo.
> 
> or more so half an R8


Half a gallardo


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> PTE 5857


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

should be a fun build... obviously 550cc injectors. 

the good thing about a custom set up is that i can buy 1 part at the time


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

If my car sounded like that I'd drive everywhere like 

In for numbers opcorn:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

bubbrando said:


> If my car sounded like that I'd drive everywhere like
> 
> In for numbers opcorn:


 All depends on what UM says. I was shocked, to be honest.

He'll let em out when he's ready. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

in my dyno, there was no tq curve... lol.. its a LINE.

from 2000 to 6000 rpms it stays constant, with peaks and valleys of 4 ft-lbs of Wtq.

which means, MUCH fun while driving


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

hope you dont mind if i contribute a little bit i figured instead of making a new thread i could post in here since its relevant.

these videos were taking from inside the engine bay. the first clip was taken at start up. the 2nd video is really just audio since the hood was closed.

(can't you tell i need motor mounts)






the only noise worth listening to are in the following time frames:
i open the car up at 1:55
at 2:27 I did a 2nd gear pull 
3:20 the car is spooling up:laugh:
and then anything after 4:22 is probably boring


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the more, the merrier!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

love the BOV at 2:08!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I hate to say it, but are you not posting because you didn't hit your estimated mark? I mean with all the bickering between this company and the other, are you upset with what you're seeing?

I just want to know why you worry about what Jeff Thinks about it.put up YOUR dyno. Its your car, and you purchased a part that was going to make power. Its your right to post up true/real World results.

I'm astonished by you saying you won't post until someone says you can... And when I read you officially have decided turbo... Then I feel you didn't make your numbers.

That's NOT to say i'm calling you out.I like you and I hope you understand that. If you ended up not making enough, then just own up and admit you were jumping on one wagon without realizing many things can affect out put. Post it

You're a good guy who had always shown the flaws in any issue with any product/company...so let's see it


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

nickbeezy that sounds freaking incredible.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

TylerO28 said:


> I hate to say it, but are you not posting because you didn't hit your estimated mark? I mean with all the bickering between this company and the other, are you upset with what you're seeing?
> 
> I just want to know why you worry about what Jeff Thinks about it.put up YOUR dyno. Its your car, and you purchased a part that was going to make power. Its your right to post up true/real World results.
> 
> ...


Agread


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I hate to say it, but are you not posting because you didn't hit your estimated mark? I mean with all the bickering between this company and the other, are you upset with what you're seeing?
> 
> I just want to know why you worry about what Jeff Thinks about it.put up YOUR dyno. Its your car, and you purchased a part that was going to make power. Its your right to post up true/real World results.
> 
> ...


Agree.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Same. Just want to know what the car actually made.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol, to be honest the tuebo thing was actually a spurr of the moment thing.
I posted what my plans have always been ( i have it all savd up on google docs).. and an user here pmed me telling me that he had some of the stuff available, and he is going to sell me some stuff for cheap. I can find the injectors for cheap, and he is seling me the spa mani and tial 38mm wastegate. That leaves little else for the turbo install...
Again, its something that happened with no planning... I guess timing looks wrong.

As per the chart, jeff and um have been awesome with me since say 1. I agreed to not post the dyno until they gave me the green light. It has nothing to do with me being over or under the mark.

As per flaws with compnies and products, i did say that i was wrong to think that uni was the best. They left us 2.5s alone, and decided to focus on the golf r and 2.0 engine.
As i have posted many times, the car feels really fast, and im impressed with the swand with the part. Honestly, yes.. i would like to try a c2 sri tune simply to post the comparison, but i dont see myself leaving united motorsports anytime soon, and i dont feel confident with c2 to use them in my car. They, um, have been awesome on the before and after purchase relationship, they provide solid hardware and amazing and impressive products.


sent from tapatalk


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

As per the conversation we had through texts, I can see both sides of this. I didn't get EXACT numbers but you did tell me what was going on.But I lean more towards what Tyler said. 

I know everyone feels jipped and let down, and rightfully so. They were told they would have dyno numbers, and when the time came to release them, all everyone got was what LOOKS like an excuse. I understand that you had a conversation with Jeff about the numbers, and I can see why the non-disclosure was asked of you. However, Tyler is spot on when he says its YOUR car. It's not UMs, its yours. If there is a problem, UM has PLENTY of evidence to show that it's not with their product. 

Just post them with a disclaimer, it can help other people and really give Jeff the chance to win more customers over when it gets sorted out. :thumbup:

Do you feel like C2 right now? :laugh: KIDDING.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

That's it...post what you have and end it...its not like we don't trust Jeff did an awesome job... Its just fishy...

I for one love what c2 have done for me... Just as well UM does/did for you... I don't think anyone here thinks they can't make numbers...but I do think there is a sort of arrogance from people using one companies products.and they claim to be superior and better than this or that... Yet now even YOU won't post up your numbers.after hating on another person/company for not being what you thought was perfect...now you're realizing its not just the tune and parts...its much greater than that...

I just want everyone to get along.

And since maybe you have lower numbers than advertised, now everyone is scrambling to come up with a reason, or an explanation. But now its proof that every car has different issues. And maybe you MIGHT have a Tuning issue...but why can't that be admitted? 
Not trying to be"that guy" but being shy isn't something thygreyt was ever known for.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

#s or gtfo


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Again I agree 100% with Tyler very well said. :thumbup:


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

It is his car, so let him do whatever he wants with his car's information. Even if it did seem like he made an excuse who cares? Its not like he said he wasn't ever going to tell us. Just be patient he must have his reasons.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Skaffles said:


> It is his car, so let him do whatever he wants with his car's information. Even if it did seem like he made an excuse who cares? Its not like he said he wasn't ever going to tell us. Just be patient he must have his reasons.


 Its more than that...people want what they are told they will get.


TylerO28 said:


> but being shy isn't something thygreyt was ever known for.


 So true. SO true.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

itskohler said:


> Its more than that...people want what they are told they will get.


Ok so if this is true why not post what he got then come back saying they did some tweaking and this is what he got now. Just seems really fishy like UM is hiding something idk I guess I will just sit back and hope they get posted.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

itskohler said:


> Its more than that...people want what they are told they will get.


Not to sound like a dick or anything but I really don't think it is, just going by the conversation in this thread. Just seems like people are impatient.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

Surely the numbers couldn't have been that bad, to where he needs to avoid posting them. United Motorsport has already shown dyno numbers for the set-up so I'm not sure what the possible disservice would be to post the numbers, especially after all the anticipation. 

thygreyt has demanded the C2 guys post numbers, and also said that was the main factor for his lack of trust in the C2 product, so I would think he would have no problem posting his numbers. It could just be his car... or the guy's that dyno'd the car??? or maybe it's just karma  either way, I had high hopes for his numbers. 

In the end we all want the same thing... good service, and good parts. UM and C2 are doing the best job right now at delivering that.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

DrivenAllDay said:


> thygreyt has demanded the C2 guys post numbers, and also said that was the main factor for his lack of trust in the C2 product, so I would think he would have no problem posting his numbers. It could just be his car... or the guy's that dyno'd the car?


Yes I completely agree with you on this but I still think people need to be patient. My .2 cents! :beer:


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

vwluger22 said:


> Ok so if this is true why not post what he got then come back saying they did some tweaking and this is what he got now. Just seems really fishy like UM is hiding something idk I guess I will just sit back and hope they get posted.


Because companies tend to respond better if situations are handled privately, prior to it going public. Fred is just handling things like a normal, respectable consumer would handle it.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

vwluger22 said:


> Ok so if this is true why not post what he got then come back saying they did some tweaking and this is what he got now. Just seems really fishy like UM is hiding something idk I guess I will just sit back and hope they get posted.





Skaffles said:


> Not to sound like a dick or anything but I really don't think it is, just going by the conversation in this thread. Just seems like people are impatient.


Neither of you know whats really happening. I don't care if he posts it or not, I already have very VERY GOOD insight. I am just playing devils advocate. 

Its just numbers people! He said in another thread that his GF says he looks retarded because he's smiling from ear to ear when he's driving. The butt dyno is all that really matters.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

JohnnyDrama said:


> Because companies tend to respond better if situations are handled privately, prior to it going public. Fred is just handling things like a normal, respectable consumer would handle it.


Ok if they are working on something I hope we get to see before after I dont doubt that Jeff wants to make sure its perfect for him if thats the case.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

just respect each others privacy. when the numbers come out, they come out. just gotta be patient


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

JohnnyDrama said:


> Because companies tend to respond better if situations are handled privately, prior to it going public. Fred is just handling things like a normal, respectable consumer would handle it.


I disagree. It has nothing to do with being a "normal" consumer. A normal consumer bitches and moans when they aren't happy and lets everyone know about it.


Trust me on this, please, when I say that when he posts what really happened and what the REAL numbers are, Everyone will feel much better. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

itskohler said:


> I disagree. It has nothing to do with being a "normal" consumer. A normal consumer bitches and moans when they aren't happy and lets everyone know about it.


Don't confused a normal consumer with a normal vortex user. 

Truth is, if you're unhappy, the most logical and proven effective method of getting the situation or issue corrected is to contact the manufacturer privately. If that doesn't result in anything, then sure, let people know about it. But why would you want to stir up trouble prior to the company having a chance at correcting the issue? Doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

JohnnyDrama said:


> Don't confused a normal consumer with a normal vortex user.
> 
> Truth is, if you're unhappy, the most logical and proven effective method of getting the situation or issue corrected is to contact the manufacturer privately. If that doesn't result in anything, then sure, let people know about it. But why would you want to stir up trouble prior to the company having a chance at correcting the issue? Doesn't make much sense to me.


I disagree. For something I would pay that much for, I would put my story out there and get community backing. Hence the existence of the Better Business Bureau.

BUT THAT'S NOT WHAT HAPPENING. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

I need a :beer:


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

itskohler said:


> Neither of you know whats really happening.


Yup I have no idea, just going by what people are saying in this thread.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Skaffles said:


> Yup I have no idea, just going by what people are saying in this thread.


 I am telling you, with knowledge of the situation, there is no reason to think UM has anything to hide. :thumbup: 

He is just more concerned with the situation and wants to make sure all of the possible issues have been sorted out before WRONG numbers are posted.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

At this point for most of us, it's speculation because he hasnt posted the numbers...

But if the numbers are that bad :sly: there could have been many reason's why... his car went from not running to being on a dyno. 

tay272's car did 197ish whp with minimal mods outside the SRI.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

He's driving home, and he said he will post when he gets home. :thumbup:


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

The point is: Fred has always been soooooo quick to run his mouth but now he seems quiet. I'm not trying to start anything, I'm just saying what we all know and see.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

This blew up! Out of proportion. Clearly he had his reasons...I just know if any of us came in and said my tune was off...greyt would show up saying "should have gotten UM" but now its his issue and he's keeping hush hush about it. Not saying anything is even wrong. My opinion/take on it, is just he got ill results. And didn't want to put his foot in his mouth. I would do the same thing!

But all the banter back and forth about hating on one company, because the other gets it right EVERY time seems wrong. Everyone makes mistakes.not every tune is perfect. 

Yet I know Jeff does do great work.he's helpful, friendly and knowledgeable (some times a little bitter) but I understand why and admire his work. What this boils down to is the ish talking, then the clamming up after all was said


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

itskohler said:


> He's driving home, and he said he will post when he gets home. :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

clowncar25 said:


> The point is: Fred has always been soooooo quick to run his mouth but now he seems quiet. I'm not trying to start anything, I'm just saying what we all know and see.


 Slow your roll ex-lax. :beer:

He's also quick to make sure the info that he releases is accurate...and if it's not he will withdraw it. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, reading all the posts.. talk to jeff already. will post the dyno sheet when im done reading and answering.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> This blew up! Out of proportion. Clearly he had his reasons...I just know if any of us came in and said my tune was off...greyt would show up saying "should have gotten UM" but now its his issue and he's keeping hush hush about it. Not saying anything is even wrong. My opinion/take on it, is just he got ill results. And didn't want to put his foot in his mouth. I would do the same thing!
> 
> But all the banter back and forth about hating on one company, because the other gets it right EVERY time seems wrong. Everyone makes mistakes.not every tune is perfect.
> 
> Yet I know Jeff does do great work.he's helpful, friendly and knowledgeable (some times a little bitter) but I understand why and admire his work. What this boils down to is the ish talking, then the clamming up after all was said


 I see what you're saying, not arguing against you in anyway. But he will clear it up soon enough. eace:


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> lol, reading all the posts.. talk to jeff already. will post the dyno sheet when im done reading and answering.


lol i got home from work and did the same... entertaining couple of pages opcorn:

i'm as excited as everyone else to see the dyno, but i also know that if i dont see it for 3 days it doesnt ****ing matter lol

THE WORLD KEEPS SPINNING :thumbup:


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

driftme said:


> i dont see it for 3 days it doesnt ****ing matter lol
> *
> THE WORLD KEEPS SPINNING* :thumbup:


Thank God, I had already started buying canned goods, water, duct tape, and bubble wrap!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Hahaha nice. :laugh:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

driftme said:


> lol i got home from work and did the same... entertaining couple of pages opcorn:
> 
> i'm as excited as everyone else to see the dyno, but i also know that if i dont see it for 3 days it doesnt ****ing matter lol
> 
> THE WORLD KEEPS SPINNING :thumbup:


bahahaha.


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

Ill have mine in before sowo . Sounds beastly! I love it!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

still writting...


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

i hope the #'s get up before the thread gets locked lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

why would it get loked? no nudes, just some simple and basic argument. 

still posting.


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

think after sowo ill be saving for my custom turbo build right along with ya man


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

ZOMG no numbers yet!?!?!?!?!? Scandal!


On another note, i hope nothing went wrong Fred. and if it did i hope it got sorted out for you. Hope to see the numbers soon but i understand you waiting for Jeff's consent.


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

Numbers > the novel you're writing


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

both are in the "novel".

its a 2 part book


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

To be honest you got me so hyped I might say screw new set of wheels an start saving for that turbo now!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Let me start by saying: lol.
yes, this blew HELL out of proportion, but thats good...  it means we all care for the other members, we all love our engines and we all what to know what happened here.

i have been away from vortex because of personal issues, but ill give the boring details my mother went to the dentist yesterday and they pulled/removed 3 molars. Needless to say she couldnt speak and she was in some pain. Which meant that i had to pick up my brothers (he is 13 and going to sowo with me, she is 16)i left the office at 12 in order to help with her.
i finally got home yesterday around 830 in the night.
Today i woke up at 630 (as always) and drove the kids to school at 720 (as always)... but at 8, instead of going directly to the office and the laptop, i had to drive to the Doral (3hrs of driving) i finally got to the office at around 11... which is when i could start posting.

off from work and to lunch at 400, and then errands and work till now.

On the meantime we have been conducting a lot of research about yesterday's dynos

On with the answers:

and to begin, there was an error on the dyno. at the end i'll explain further*



TylerO28 said:


> That's it...post what you have and end it...its not like we don't trust Jeff did an awesome job... Its just fishy...
> 
> I for one love what c2 have done for me... Just as well UM does/did for you... I don't think anyone here thinks they can't make numbers...but I do think there is a sort of arrogance from people using one companies products.and they claim to be superior and better than this or that... Yet now even YOU won't post up your numbers.after hating on another person/company for not being what you thought was perfect...now you're realizing its not just the tune and parts...its much greater than that...
> 
> ...


*i didnt post the numbers on the instant i had em because of the agreement and because they were wrong. i thought it might have looked fishy, but it was wrong to post misleading info/dyno charts. In addition, we didnt know what had happened

lol, the numbers were wrong, we just didnt know why. Naturally we were looking to see what happened, how could we explain it, cause it made ABSOLUTELY no sense.

at the end, it wasnt the car, thankfully. It wasnt a tuning issue either. You guys know me, im not shy, nor a lier. if there were to be a bad thing, id say it, post it and let others know.

we ran some logs with vag com, Jeff rechecked the whole coding for my car... we ran MORE logs today.

we logged everything BEFORE the SRI.
then more logs with the SRI but BEFORE the sotware
then more logs AFTER the software
then more logs AFTER the tuck job
then more logs BEFORE the dyno.

all were good, and they all "passed".*



SocoJoe said:


> #s or gtfo


*going to post dyno sheets in 5.*




Skaffles said:


> It is his car, so let him do whatever he wants with his car's information. Even if it did seem like he made an excuse who cares? Its not like he said he wasn't ever going to tell us. Just be patient he must have his reasons.


*thanks for sort of understanding. Im am person of my word. If i said i was gonna post em, its because they are going to be seen by all. *



vwluger22 said:


> Ok so if this is true why not post what he got then come back saying they did some tweaking and this is what he got now. Just seems really fishy like UM is hiding something idk I guess I will just sit back and hope they get posted.


*we didnt want to post the dyno with no explanation, it might have been misleading. Not fishy at all, again no sense in posting false info.*



Skaffles said:


> Just seems like people are impatient.


* lol, very much so, but nothing really wrong with that... i can be ver, very impatient.. so i understand... :laugh: *



DrivenAllDay said:


> Surely the numbers couldn't have been that bad, to where he needs to avoid posting them. United Motorsport has already shown dyno numbers for the set-up so I'm not sure what the possible disservice would be to post the numbers, especially after all the anticipation.
> 
> thygreyt has demanded the C2 guys post numbers, and also said that was the main factor for his lack of trust in the C2 product, so I would think he would have no problem posting his numbers. It could just be his car... or the guy's that dyno'd the car??? or maybe it's just karma  either way, I had high hopes for his numbers.
> 
> In the end we all want the same thing... good service, and good parts. UM and C2 are doing the best job right now at delivering that.


* lol, numbers ARE bad. depressingly, car crashing bad, lol. 
yes, thanks to UMs numbers we can be SURE that something was wrong at the dyno.

lol, i too had high expectations! maybe too high? lol. and to answer, yes... it was the dyno.

agreed, we all want the same... all of us. thankfully, they are delivering.*



Skaffles said:


> Yes I completely agree with you on this but I still think people need to be patient. My .2 cents! :beer:


*thank YOU for being patient.* 



JohnnyDrama said:


> Because companies tend to respond better if situations are handled privately, prior to it going public. Fred is just handling things like a normal, respectable consumer would handle it.


*thank you. You seem like a person who knows the industry well!  *



nickbeezy said:


> just respect each others privacy. when the numbers come out, they come out. just gotta be patient


*number will be out soon, thanks for the wait!*



DrivenAllDay said:


> At this point for most of us, it's speculation because he hasnt posted the numbers...
> 
> But if the numbers are that bad :sly: there could have been many reason's why... his car went from not running to being on a dyno.
> 
> tay272's car did 197ish whp with minimal mods outside the SRI.


*the car wasnt running because i effed the fuse box, and the alternator wasnt charging the battery. The bettery was drained= car didnt start. lol *



clowncar25 said:


> The point is: Fred has always been soooooo quick to run his mouth but now he seems quiet. I'm not trying to start anything, I'm just saying what we all know and see.


* not trying to start anything, yet you insult? no worries... not in the mood for fights. i have nothing to hide.*



TylerO28 said:


> This blew up! Out of proportion. Clearly he had his reasons...I just know if any of us came in and said my tune was off...greyt would show up saying "should have gotten UM" but now its his issue and he's keeping hush hush about it. Not saying anything is even wrong. My opinion/take on it, is just he got ill results. And didn't want to put his foot in his mouth. I would do the same thing!
> 
> But all the banter back and forth about hating on one company, because the other gets it right EVERY time seems wrong. Everyone makes mistakes.not every tune is perfect.
> 
> Yet I know Jeff does do great work.he's helpful, friendly and knowledgeable (some times a little bitter) but I understand why and admire his work. What this boils down to is the ish talking, then the clamming up after all was said


*agreed!  
too much. too blown.

lol, the tune wasnt off. its PERFECT  jeff is Human, and yes, he can make mistakes... but he didnt.
yes, if your tune were off, i would recommend and advise UM in a heartbeat... i pledge guilty. 

yes, the results were dire... but its not about putting my foot on the mouth or not.. is about knowing what happened. had i been a fault, or jeff, and i would have said so.

yes, we all make mistakes, and i admit my unitronic mistake... and again, if jeff had made a mistake he would have said so...

when i was at the dyno, i texted jeff and we emailed him the charts and all the info. i believe he was more "down" than i was... and i was very sad indeed. To my knowledge he was working up to 10 in the night... and thats a fact.

one of the reasons why i love UM is because they are the only people/company i know that is as OBSESSIVE and crazy as i am.

ish talking?? by whom?? *

uploading dynos.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Waiting as well! I know its good work!, just thought I should say something... Did anyone clear themselves with Jeff before posting pictures of their manifold? Or dyno figures? I'm still sure Fred put down great numbers. Just maybe not what OTHER graphs posted... 
Its your car, your dyno numbers, your call!

I for one won't hold back anything I have...and hold all of my friends to the same standard! That means you guys too


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Waiting as well! I know its good work!, just thought I should say something... Did anyone clear themselves with Jeff before posting pictures of their manifold? Or dyno figures? I'm still sure Fred put down great numbers. Just maybe not what OTHER graphs posted...
> Its your car, your dyno numbers, your call!
> 
> I for one won't hold back anything I have...and hold all of my friends to the same standard! That means you guys too


i dont know about the others, but this was OUR agreement.

lol. nothing great here...

and jeff and i have been talking all day long. yes, he cleared me. :laugh:


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

I got lost with that long post/ the bashing on Fred.

I smell some MADS!

Either way Fred you know I got thatback! lol.. the internet.

2.5L love :heart:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dynos:

this is a BHP dyno (crank numbers) 
this was before getting chipped with unitronic










this is the first dyno from yesterday....










this is the 3rd pull.










after all the logging, and some research, it turns out that there was a mistake on the dyno. The tach signal was right... because it is practically impossible to have such numbers.

all vag com logs seem to be fine, and the car is perfectly quick.

and a lil "power timeline"
-the car felt less slow when i had all the mods on the auto tranny.. (180 hp)
-it felt even less slower when i was uitronic chipped. (200hp on auto tranny)
-it felt qiuck when i did the tranny swap (200 hp on the manual tranny)
-it feels fast now, it actually is faster. It can be measured... with UM mani and sw. (~200 whp)

so it makes ABSOLUTELY no sense to have 170-180 whp.
Jeff an i checked EVERYTHING, and everything IS perfect. only thing we arent sure, and what usually is the culprit is the tach signal.

solutions? lol... imma race some loca GTI's... stock, stage 1, stage 1+ and stage 2 and see what happens...

then MAYBE take it to ANOTHER dynojet.

as per the turbo? it was a matter of "incorrect" timing. but in the end all i bought was the SPA mani and TIAL wastegate... nothing serious. next on the list is 550cc injectors or BOV. 

any local want to race??    lol


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Hate to say I told you so...

Lolololololololololol! eace:

Back on topic.

So it sounds like the butt dyno is still working, yes?


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

wait so its saying 180whp?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i guess i go to do some 1/4 mile runs... some 0-60 and so...


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

An we can race for kicks an giggles when i install mine or even before.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Omar, what all do you have done already?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nunumkv said:


> wait so its saying 180whp?


according to the dyno im doing 170-180 whp. :screwy:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Omar, what all do you have done already?


hes nik.


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> hes nik.


Yeah im Nick. Everything besides crank pully motor mounts an headers. and a turbo.

I lil on the heavy side from my bags but I have c2 mani with jeff doing my tune

But dang that has my wondering now man an it dosesnt bog at all?

Plan on getting my mounts an pully after sowo.

Headers ill be waiting for something with some nice proven gains before i go spend $$$ on that.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Looks like Taylor's 2nd dyno after his header/exhaust.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

GAH!!!

Im talking to Omar on facebook. Nads. :banghead::banghead::banghead:

I know who you are, promise. ALLFLA anyone?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Looks like Taylor's 2nd dyno after his header/exhaust.


but nothing points to 180 number.

the 'number' is low, and doesnt really represents what is going on.. its a clear sign of an error... i mean, 170?? lol.


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

0-60 times would be dope :thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for posting, I know its disapionting when expectations arent meet but I dont see why it shouldnt be in the 200 range. So what does the dyno shop have to say about this if it is something with their dyno?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bubbrando said:


> 0-60 times would be dope :thumbup:


with vag com is easy


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> Thanks for posting, I know its disapionting when expectations arent meet but I dont see why it shouldnt be in the 200 range. So what does the dyno shop have to say about this if it is something with their dyno?


they were thinking that something wsa up too... we called jeff the moment it said "170"

they didnt know what was wrong... everything looks right, except for the graph... lol.

outside of the dyno, its all good. hence further testing


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll have to get mine on the dyno here in the next couple weeks.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> but nothing points to 180 number.


Wasn't being negitive at all, Just saying your mods are close to his other then you being maf less.... His dropped with exhaust and he dyno'd at the same place both times


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Wasn't being negitive at all, Just saying your mods are close to his other then you being maf less.... His dropped with exhaust and he dyno'd at the same place both times


lol. i didnt take it as a negative remark.

all im saying is that EVERYTHING, all of today's research, logs and more only points to the dyno being wrong.

the options to "solve" or proff the mistake are another dyno and/or drag numbers, comparative runs with similarly powered vehicles.

because in all honesty, not becuase its my car, but a modded 2.5L CANT do 170 whp... unless something is SERIOUSLY wrong.


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

Im just curious theres something up there. Jeff has tuned 2.5ls well over 195 whp everytime.
And Its all good i trust that you remember


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

If there's questions. Dyno somewhere else soon and compare. Thanks for
Posting the charts.


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> If there's questions. Dyno somewhere else soon and compare. Thanks for
> Posting the charts.


Yeah where did you go dyno may I ask?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> If there's questions. Dyno somewhere else soon and compare. Thanks for
> Posting the charts.


lol, i would.. but im sorta broke at the moment.

eventually i might re dyno.. not something iom really interested in anymore...


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

yeah do what u said before race some gti's see were your at from there. Its all in good fun the sound it puts off is very very nice regardless lol.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

"ya know what if your gonna be pushy, you won't get it..." thats what i would have said

but thats pretty odd with the number, something is up


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

Of course numbers are great and all, but what I'm really interested in are times. That's the biggest indicator of improvement for me. Let us know what's up with some of the local runs you're planning.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

Yeah something is definitely off, especially since it feels faster and is showing near stock numbers.. But yeah 0-60 time would be helpful. Sorry to hear this didn't work as planned. :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

bubbrando said:


> Of course numbers are great and all, but what I'm really interested in are times. That's the biggest indicator of improvement for me. Let us know what's up with some of the local runs you're planning.


pssh not if you wanna be a dyno queen


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Interesting...


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

nunumkv said:


> pssh not if you wanna be a dyno queen


lolz, dyno queens can stick to their 2.0 forum :laugh:


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

those numbers definitely cant be right. i was at 176 before my sri with just the 2.5 tune. dyno proven. and i have far less mods than you. only cai and catback exhaust at the time.

edit, and i got to drive my car right after that dyno, then right after the sri install and tune. huuuuge difference.

im going next saturday to get mine on a dynojet.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

KyleCrish said:


> those numbers definitely cant be right. i was at 176 before my sri with just the 2.5 tune. dyno proven. and i have far less mods than you. only cai and catback exhaust at the time.


That's what I'd think  but sometimes different combinations of parts can make all the difference in the world. I've seen 2 identical cars with pretty much the same list of mods produce different numbers, could be as simple as the difference in exhaust.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

DrivenAllDay said:


> could be as simple as the difference in exhaust.


that right there.:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if the number were within 10 whp of what others are doing, then yes, it would be the car.

but 20-40 HP away?? thats too much for an NA engine. Turbos are way more "jumpy" to smaller things, NA cars are usually "consistent"

remember, first pull said 170 whp. and thats 32 whp away from what "sunday dyno" thread.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

also have to think about dyno-jet, mustang dyno, and other dyno brands....they can read differnt .

the torque line looks great tho...thats solid that it "stays" high from low to almost top end...makes the car pull well i'm sure.

but NA cars can lose A LOT with too free flowing exhaust. we have seen that a few times


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the exhaust is a 2.5L 2.5" AWE, my downpipe has a high flow cat..

the main difference is that i changed the resonator on the straight pipe for a magnaflow 18".


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

hmmm, that would be more back pressure.... no sure man


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

again, it might make a 10 hp difference, but by no means it would make a difference of up to 40 Whp.

and i think that it is absurd to think so. Even more so, when all logs and sw (tried and true already) shows that the car is doing what it should, and doing it right.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

long tube header maybe? I forget whose car it was but they saw a big drop after installing a long tube on their 2.5L


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> long tube header maybe? I forget whose car it was but they saw a big drop after installing a long tube on their 2.5L


99% sure it was taylors....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Taylor doesnt have headers

sent from tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> long tube header maybe? I forget whose car it was but they saw a big drop after installing a long tube on their 2.5L


 http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5569621

Pretty muxh the same mods as me, different mani and ecu... 32hp away 

sent from tapatalk


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

hmmmmm. interesting, thought he did...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

like i said, its pretty much impossible to only be making 180.

based on our tests, we concluded that there was a dyno mistake.

Most likely on the dyno tach signal.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

dyno it again.... if your broke....
start a paypal for "prove fred's dyno" fund. and the 2.5L people can chip in a buck or two...:laugh:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm going to have to play devils advocate on this. When i had my car straight piped although i did not have it dynoed i did drive it for a couple months and i will say that it lost more than 10 hp, a lot more.

I am not saying that what is going on here i am just saying a bad exhaust makes a pretty big difference on this car.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Grey; Why didn't you just leave the AWE exhaust alone? What made you want to modify it?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> dyno it again.... if your broke....
> start a paypal for "prove fred's dyno" fund. and the 2.5L people can chip in a buck or two...:laugh:


lol... "this is a non profitable organization"

in all honesty i'll just make some runs around, and get some 0-60 times...

if any of you guys can do so as well, it could be good!   

its easier and cheaper than the 1/4 mile... we could also make its own thread.

what do you think?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

timmiller05 said:


> Grey; Why didn't you just leave the AWE exhaust alone? What made you want to modify it?


a couple of things, but mostly... it was WAY too loud with the headers and all.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> lol... "this is a non profitable organization"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doesn't show numbers or a dyno sheet as you always asked for but it can compare SOMEthings. but tire size, gear ratio, mods etc and change things. you could race a gti with 220whp and they could lose if you have a good ratio and tire size. drag racing and 0-60 times is more then hp


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> a couple of things, but mostly... it was WAY too loud with the headers and all.


I wonder if this had something to do with the hp drop :screwy:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah... oh well...

still imma try for some 0-60 times and maybe some 2nd or 3rd gear pulls with some manual GTIs.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

timmiller05 said:


> I wonder if this had something to do with the hp drop :screwy:


it was a dyno error.

but oh well... i guess its now called "hp drop".


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

shouldnt they let you redyno for free if there was something wrong with the tests?

i dunno, i've never dynoed.


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lol... "this is a non profitable organization"
> 
> in all honesty i'll just make some runs around, and get some 0-60 times...
> 
> ...


I'm down for this. We can post mods, tires, tranny, all that good stuff.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

driftme said:


> shouldnt they let you redyno for free if there was something wrong with the tests?
> 
> i dunno, i've never dynoed.





bubbrando said:


> I'm down for this. We can post mods, tires, tranny, all that good stuff.


times will change a LOT even on the same car, same day.
There are a LOT of factors to take into account, but i guess that same applies for 1/4 mile... and we have an app for that.. i mean, a thread. lol...

as soon as i get my times, i'll make the thread


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned id rather quarter mile and 0-60 times. Like josh said, hp numbers don't directly translate into how fast the car is.


----------



## bubbrando (Mar 17, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> times will change a LOT even on the same car, same day.
> There are a LOT of factors to take into account, but i guess that same applies for 1/4 mile... and we have an app for that.. i mean, a thread. lol...
> 
> as soon as i get my times, i'll make the thread


Oh I know, just like dyno runs 

I'll do some runs later tonight and post up too.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

driftme said:


> shouldnt they let you redyno for free if there was something wrong with the tests?


They should!! but whether they would?? that could be a different story. I'd for sure ask them if I knew the issue was with the dyno. Fred almost seems anti dyno now opcorn:

I don't believe his car should have been anything under 200, so that damn dyno has to be the culprit.


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

yea, i mean he paid them for a service. if they don't warranty their service at all, thats kinda lame. if it was operator error, definitely they should redo it for free (if it was my company, we would) and if it was mechanical (on the dyno), i would think they'd appreciate knowing it was malfunctioning.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

driftme said:


> yea, i mean he paid them for a service. if they don't warranty their service at all, thats kinda lame. if it was operator error, definitely they should redo it for free (if it was my company, we would) and if it was mechanical (on the dyno), i would think they'd appreciate knowing it was malfunctioning.


I agree, at least get a refund... but Fred doesn't seem to care, his choice.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DrivenAllDay said:


> I agree, at least get a refund... but Fred doesn't seem to care, his choice.


lol, i do care.

but i asked them on the spot about it, and they said that while they dont/havent dynoed many 2.5Ls, that everything should be correct


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lol, i do care.
> 
> but i asked them on the spot about it, and they said that while they dont/havent dynoed many 2.5Ls, that everything should be correct


It wouldn't have been hard for them to strap another car on that they had previously tested and see if the numbers came out the same...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

again, the problem was most likely the tach signal...


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

DerekH said:


> As far as I'm concerned id rather quarter mile and 0-60 times. Like josh said, hp numbers don't directly translate into how fast the car is.


:thumbup: x3


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Fred, something is definitely wrong. No way your car makes only 170 to 180 hp. 
When I got the tune, and 300 miles later, I can definitely feel the difference. Unlike some of the previous cars that I owned in which I had a tune, this motor was more responsive in terms of torque and horsepower.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

looks like a REdyno is needed


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> Looks like Taylor's 2nd dyno after his header/exhaust.


 Hang on how do you know what my second dyno was, I never even posted that one haha? Did I tell you sometime cause I honestly dont remember. I will agree tho, it does look like my second one but I was told that mine was also off because the instrument they use to pick up the tach signal was on its way out and wasnt reading correctly. Its now been fixed so I might throw it on one more time and see what numbers I get this time.


nothing-leaves-stock said:


> 99% sure it was taylors....


Josh common man, you know I dont have a header on my car :laugh:. If I did, you guys woulda installed it most likely. Id only go with an Evo header and since you need to modify the testpipe for it to fit correctly, Id be takin it to you.


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

Well like I said I'm gonna get mine on a dyno soon, and I pretty much have the same set-up as Fred (different exhaust), and RedRumGTI ( different SRI). I'd like to see what happens with mine.

The dyno closest to me is Dyno Dynamics Dynamometer.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

tay272 said:


> Josh common man, yo.


POOP! haha i thought it was ours...hmm i installed sooo much 2.5L stuff i forget.
but i do remember our conversation about your second dyno at APtuning....


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Alright I dont remember telling you but I guess I did ha. Gonna be bringin the fiances Passat back for inspection fairly soon. Its leaking a decent amount of oil and I need to find out where exactly its comin from. I kno its deffinately comin from the filter cause I prolly overtightened it and its always soaked in oil, but its coming from somewhere else too. Anyways, when I bring it in we can talk more.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

tay272 said:


> Alright I dont remember telling you but I guess I did ha. Gonna be bringin the fiances Passat back for inspection fairly soon. Its leaking a decent amount of oil and I need to find out where exactly its comin from. I kno its deffinately comin from the filter cause I prolly overtightened it and its always soaked in oil, but its coming from somewhere else too. Anyways, when I bring it in we can talk more.


oil cooler o ring prob. 038-070-117-A :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i got some news... but i think imma starta new thread so that the info can be read with no clutter around.


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i got some news... but i think imma starta new thread so that the info can be read with no clutter around.


Sounds good :thumbup:.
Guess ill have to be waiting a little longer to install mine.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

So where is the best place to pick up the tach signal if that was the issue?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> So where is the best place to pick up the tach signal if that was the issue?


lol, dunno.

read the new thread!


----------

